# hex in dez und umgekehrt konvertieren



## bspainkf36 (26. Januar 2004)

hey leute 

ich hab mich gefragt oder man eine hex zahl in eine dez zahl und umgekehrt mit hilfe von php konvertieren kann? 

danke euch 

gruß kon


----------



## Fabian H (26. Januar 2004)

dechex
hexdec


----------



## Sven Petruschke (27. Januar 2004)

Ein kleiner Hinweis vielleicht für all diejenigen, die "nur" nach einer bestimmten Funktion suchen: Unter http://de.php.net/manual/de/funcref.php findet sich eine umfangreiche Funktionsreferenz, die zudem noch thematisiert ist. Im konkreten Fall würde dies bedeuten, dass man sich unter "Mathematische Funktionen" etwas genauer umsieht.

Mit Freundlichen, snuu


----------

